

Lenovo shipping a BiOS rootkit? - plantain
http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?p=29497693#p29497693

======
condescendence
greenyoda posted a link to discussion about this. On that thread there's also
a few links to other decent discussions about it.

There's some discussion in the top comments of this link too.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10039306](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10039306)

------
greenyoda
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10040130](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10040130)

